# What baitshops still carry LIVE BAIT?



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

Seems like there aren't any stores left where you can get minnows and shiners. I've been settling for goldfish but they die too quickly and don't always work.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

The boars head at eastfork has minnows also sherry's at the dam at efl. Lake Isebella in loveland always has a good supply of minnies. usually around any large lake there will be at least one good bait shop.....What side of town are you on???


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Not sure how close to Colerain ave. you are but snows lake/bar usually has minnows until somebody comes up there and wipes them out of them. They usually always have some shiners though.


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

The spillway carry out on the road over the dam @ ceasars has good selection of bait


----------



## NKUSigEp (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm closer to the Miamitown/Cleves area.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

Your best bet is Wormie's on US 50 between Elizabethtown, OH and Greendale, IN. You can also try Folz's Twin Lakes on Bridgetown Rd, Miami Whitewater Park, and possibly Stenger's in Addyston but I don't know if they still carry bait. I've also seen a small sign across from the entrance to Campbell Lakes Preserve advertising bait being sold somewhere in Harrison.


----------



## cbarr (Oct 24, 2007)

Ken G said:


> Your best bet is Wormie's on US 50 between Elizabethtown, OH and Greendale, IN. You can also try Folz's Twin Lakes on Bridgetown Rd, Miami Whitewater Park, and possibly Stenger's in Addyston but I don't know if they still carry bait. I've also seen a small sign across from the entrance to Campbell Lakes Preserve advertising bait being sold somewhere in Harrison.


Don't forget about hamilton wholesale bait company. They are on rt127 in hamilton! ohio.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Jones Fish Hatchery on the east side. You name it, we probably got it. Excluding bullheads and chubs


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I have only seen creek chubs at a few paylakes over the years. Recently i have not found any except ones caught on my own. Why are they so scarce and where might i find some?


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

we have sucker chubs, goldfish, shinners, i-carp, and leeches at gander mtn. in huber heights along with minnows and worms


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i know i'm bumping an old thread there's stingers in addyston near fernbank park


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

If your around springfield theres a few places that sell minnows and gills

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

